# Ways to make her want it...



## foozlemonster (Mar 9, 2011)

So I love my wife more than life itself. Since we got married we have had two children who are 1 and 2 years of age. Both of us have full time jobs. My wife is notmuch into sex. Last night I was going down on her and told her and I told her I wouldn't finish her off until she told me to make her ****. She refused to say it I went on with it anyways. We have been having problems with sex. It's good when we do, but that's not very often. Afterward last night I got her to talk a little. I was not her first, but she SAYS I was the firstto make her have an ******. She also says she never even made one herself. Not sure if I believe that, but that's not the point of my post. 

I am wondering if there is a way to make her more sexual. I've read multple posts that state I married what I married so get use to it, but I don't believe that. I have also read the be nicer and do for her posts which I do most of the housework, express my love in other ways than sex, and try to be spontaneous. So here's my question. What if I get me to let her go down on her everyday for a month, or buy her a toy, or some other kind of "sex challenge".

She is a great woman and I know she would probably be willing to try something(the toy could go either way I think), I just don't want to do more harm than good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*What if I get me to let her go down on her everyday for a month, or buy her a toy, or some other kind of "sex challenge".
*


This sounds kinda weird.... it's hard to explain, but I'm thinkin a wife doesn't want to be your "sex challenge". 

Besides what you are already doing.... I suggest keeping the romance/sexiness going even when you aren't having sex. You can be sexy ALL the time...and hopefully it will be contagious. 

*Instead of a quick kiss goodbye, a lingering kiss where you rub her arms.

*A nice mini-shoulder massage when she's sitting down. 

*Compliments.... if you mean it.

In other words...girl stuff. We want it to be mutual lovemaking, so your goal would be how to make it more like lovemaking and less like getting as much sex as you can. 

JMO


----------



## Template (Aug 2, 2011)

Google Married Man Sex Life tomorrow. It is undergoing a change of platform to Wordpress today and could vanish for a while. Really good advice about keeping the romance alive.:smthumbup:


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Read Married Man Sex Life by Athol Kay. Start putting into practice and then come back and we will better be able to help you. 




foozlemonster said:


> So I love my wife more than life itself. Since we got married we have had two children who are 1 and 2 years of age. Both of us have full time jobs. My wife is notmuch into sex. Last night I was going down on her and told her and I told her I wouldn't finish her off until she told me to make her ****. She refused to say it I went on with it anyways. We have been having problems with sex. It's good when we do, but that's not very often. Afterward last night I got her to talk a little. I was not her first, but she SAYS I was the firstto make her have an ******. She also says she never even made one herself. Not sure if I believe that, but that's not the point of my post.
> 
> I am wondering if there is a way to make her more sexual. I've read multple posts that state I married what I married so get use to it, but I don't believe that. I have also read the be nicer and do for her posts which I do most of the housework, express my love in other ways than sex, and try to be spontaneous. So here's my question. What if I get me to let her go down on her everyday for a month, or buy her a toy, or some other kind of "sex challenge".
> 
> ...


----------



## foozlemonster (Mar 9, 2011)

I guess I was trying to think of something outside the box, but really all I was doing was thinking of what I want. Thanks for the original advice of read this read that. As you can see, I've been on this forum awhile and have read alot of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foozlemonster (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you for the reminder SunnyT that what she wants is romance more than just alot of sex. I'm a guy so sometimes I get into the more is better mentality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

